# Sticky  Posting Guidlines for ebay, and other auctions or sales sites (4 April 2021 Important Update)



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Before posting link in the Deals section, please read the following guidelines;

*Items for sale, auction and offers, can now constitute a potential deal and be included*, although with auctions the final price will not be known, there is no reason members attention cannot be drawn to auctions items which may well sell under their true value

It was thought that the increased visibility of auction items is likely to push the price of an item up and may disadvantage a member who has in interest in bidding for the item. We believe the reverse this is true and members may miss out on auctions where an item can be gained for a good price. It also seems unfair for auction and offers items to be excluded, where the knowledge may benefit the entire membership.

*Items may be removed at the moderators discretion: This would include items owned by a forum member and linked to, in order to circumvent the "For Sale" area rules. You can already indicate the item is for sale on ebay with a link in your "for sale" listing*


----------

